# Besides Getting Paid



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

I know this had probably been asked before, but besides getting paid. What is everyones favorite thing to do for a job. Is it framing, siding, trimming, roofing, or everything?


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

decks, siding and drywall finishing are some of my favorites


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

custom trim and built-ins. handrails are fun too.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

Elevator shafts and roll in showers:thumbup:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Framing. I just can't get enough lately.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Stone work - I love stone


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I like siding with red cedar shingles or restoring old New England barns the best. Although I do all aspects of building from forms to finish


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Framing and siding.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

I like doing it all as well but I love to frame. I love swinging the hammer. Just give me prints lumber and a boxes of nails, and let me get to work. I love and live it.


----------



## SAH (May 6, 2010)

Standing back after the job's completed and seeing the clients reaction.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

Framing or siding


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cleaning up and leaving.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

custom trim packages not just the standard off the shelf installs, wood siding or harti, decks


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with Kirk about the custom trim. 
I still love too frame, too bad my back doesn't.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cleaning up and leaving.


 
I hate cleaning up, but I love leaving.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

#1 trimming out a house with some NICE trim

#2 Building a Deck Start to finish

#3 Framing up a new construction house.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

My favorite is Roof framing, especially if its a blue bird day. My least favorite is sanding drywall. Everything else, I get some satisfaction out of.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I like custom stairs, and siding/soffits.

Cole


----------



## jamesclerie (Mar 6, 2009)

For me nothing better than spending three or four days wiring an audio/video rack.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Renovating a house, whether it be a porch addition, basement remodel or whatever.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think one of the things I like best about the work I do is the fact that it is always something different. It makes my days much more enjoyable when I have to use my brain instead of something mundane and boring.
The satisfaction of standing back at the end of the day and being able to say "I did that".


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

*Trim Work, but...*

Nothing beats, standing with the customer at the end of the job and they say, "I can't believe you made that POS look this good."


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

I do mostly finish trim work but I love building custom cabinets and furniture where the piece has to be built to order for that particular situation.

Wife says I am always happiest when I have all the toys in my box out and in play.

I say I am happiest when I get a project that pays enough to buy that one last tool I can't do it without!:clap:

Gary


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

*Demo*

Demo,demo demo............


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

Good thing we are all different.

I hate sanding drywall and DEMO!:notworthy


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is not a cop out. I honestly like supervision best. Not necessarily all office, but a combo of a little office, and maybe 80% field work with good crews. I like to help with answers, and let men and women more expert than me create the masterpieces.

For, general site work, my favorite is layout, and most any kind of work with a large crane... personal, hands-on stuff, it would have to be setting doors. Can't help getting all warm and fuzzy when a door works perfectly.

Oh yeah, I do love me some D/W finishing from time to time.

Admittedly, I got a real thrill out of building a small airplane several years back. The wings took a month or two of careful, relaxed work. It was like an after-hours vacation to me.


----------



## algernon (Dec 31, 2008)

Roof framing, as it's fun to enjoy the view that the HO won't likely ever see.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Even though I'm a finish carpenter by training, I love the site work, laying out the house corners and figuring the elevations for the cuts fitting the house in to the lot.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

As long as it's made of wood, I love it. But if I had to choose it would be custom trim work. Love to mill it up and then install.

One of my favorite jobs was a pine kitchen built on site. Full mortice and tenon joints, milled everything out of the rough on site. The HO allowed me 3 knots no bigger than my pinky finger nail. No kidding.

It turned out amazing, but cost a fortune. Will probably never get to do that again, but it was great.


----------



## tlkropf86 (Jan 23, 2010)

Framing tops the list for me, but siding comes in a close second.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I love it all, any day that goes according to plan is heaven. This almost never happens.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Honestly, Whatever I happen to be doing is what I enjoy doing. I look forward to work almost every day.

I always enjoy painting immensely though.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

I love framing... aint nothin better than rolling joists 30ft off the ground and standing the walls is great to because you can stand back and instantly see an improvement.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've always enjoyed the drawing part, before any work is started, most of the time it's just as much fun for the client as well.


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

Design it...Build it...and Sell it.


----------



## muttbro (Jul 7, 2010)

I like all of it...but nothing beats looking at the job in the rear view mirror.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i love doing second fix and fitting doors{ yous call 2nd fix trim } i also like cutting in new roofs :thumbsup:


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

Finish work top my list now, Framing when I was younger, Love swinging the hammer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Standing in line at the bank...check in hand.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i like framing as well, but it takes a really bad toll on my knee, joisting especially same goes for sheathing roofs


----------

